# Oklahoma Joe Smokers from Lowe's and Walmart.  What's the difference>



## doyne (May 18, 2014)

I just picked up an Oklahoma Joe smoker from Walmart for $268.  I was wondering before I did what the difference was between what WallyWorld has vs. Lowe's.  Here are my results.

Walmart Specs.  

Model # 14201884

Highland 900-sq in Charcoal Horizontal Smoker


*Measures Approximately: 57"W x 33.5"D x 23"H.*
*900 sq in of primary cooking on porcelain-coated steel grates.*
*Heavy-gauge solid steel.*
*$268*

LOWE's Specs.

Model #: 13201747

Longhorn 1,060-sq in Charcoal Horizontal Smoker

*Measures Approximately: 64.25" W x 36.5" D x 55.5" H.*
*1060 sq. inches **of primary cooking **on porcelain-coated steel grates.*
*Heavy gauge, all-steel construction*
*$499.*
My conclusions after looking at both are that the only difference is the size.  It seems the WallyWorld one is shorter by 7.25" and a bit less in depth.  The height is the difference with and without the legs I suppose.  Oh and there is the $231 difference in price.  

Do you agree or do you have more info?  Any thoughts on the differences?

Thanks.


----------



## hungrysmoking (Jun 5, 2014)

Good question Doyne,I was wondering myself.Looks to me youve hit the nail on the head.Im thinking serious about the Wal-Mart one myself.I hope someone can tell us if theres any more difference than the size.Good luck an happy smoking.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Jul 7, 2014)

The only diff is the size. I looked at the 2 of them ALOT.... Did some internet research/trolling and after putting my hands on both I went with the walmart (highland) version. 
I could not justify the extra $$ for a little extra space I prob will never use. 
After I picked mine up I used fireplace sealant during assembly and ill say it's very well sealed. I didn't do anything with the doors but mine seem to fit very well, no gaps. I'll get some rope later but not now. I'm in the process of making a baffle plate like the ones from horizion, but foil wrapped grates are working for now. I think the best thing is to get a good digital thermometer to measure both the meat and the pit. I have an igrill2 on the way. Pulled off a but this 4th. Best I ever made, and less babysitting than I expected. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlandempirebbq (Jul 11, 2014)

Oklahoma Joe company sold out to charbroil and now they are made of thinner metal. The guys that worked for Oklahoma Joe now work for Horizon smokers.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Jul 11, 2014)

InlandEmpireBBQ said:


> Oklahoma Joe company sold out to charbroil and now they are made of thinner metal. The guys that worked for Oklahoma Joe now work for Horizon smokers.



This is true, but compared to some of the cheaper brinkmans, and char griller offsets, this is a good pit. Yea it isn't a horizon, yoder or lang, but it was sub $400 too, while those other pits are in excess of $1000. That's the kind of money I just don't have right now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

